# Springer Spaniel Aggressive behaviour



## p.stead1 (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi

I have a 2 year old springer spaniel who has just started getting aggressive with some not all dogs I thought it was when we had him on the lead but he is doing it off the lead now can any one help!


----------



## JasperCarrot (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi , I Have Just Sent You A Private Message


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I am no expert but from experience male dogs tend to feel their feet around two years old.

Some will suggest neutering as it _may_ help it depends on the trigger of his aggression whether it is hormonal, territorial etc etc..

I checked my dog and stopped him in his tracks, not everyone will agree with my methods but they worked for me it doesn't necessarily mean it will work for your dog.

Before he kicks off as you see a dog approaching I would have him wait and focus on you even if it means holding tasty morsel in your hand hovvering over his nose. Provided he ignores the other dog give him the treat and lots of praise.

I would recommend you take your dog to obedience training there are excellent exercise routines that really do help and work if you stick at it.

The above is what I did and it has worked for me and my dog no doubt other forum members will have more advice to give.

Sue


----------

